# Imperial Guard Regiment Poll



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

What is Your Favorite Imperial Guard Regiment/miniature line?


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Death Korps of Kreig ..Now if only they were cheaper.


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Going to have to be the Praetorians, cant beat the class of those models :good:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i voted the vostryans. i think their models are great.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Doesn't get much cooler than the Elysians.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

the Vostroyan Firstborn first born are my fav if only they were plastic to turn to chaos :biggrin: even as metal they look good.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Honestly, I like all the Imperial Guard models equally well. I like the very modern soldier look the Cadians have, and the very "Great Crusade John Blanche art/ Russian Cossacks" look of the Vostroyans. I like the special ops look that the Elysians have, particularly with the shotgun models. If I had to choose one to build an army of, though, I think it'd be the Cadians. At the moment, they're the most economical of the "newish" Guard models, and are very uniform while maintaining a lot of character, which is important for the Imperial Guard. They also remind me the most of the Rogue Trader-era Guardsmen, oddly enough, which is another reason I like the Cadians a lot.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 8, 2008)

I must Start Off by saying I love them all. I do not own the forge world minis. I only Have 1 rouge trader era mini. out of them all I think some of the coolest are the Mordian Iron Guard. They look so clean cut you got to like them


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Its gotta be the Death Korps of Kreig :biggrin:

Planning to add some to my Daemon Hunters army at some point k:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

prets (not going to insult anyone with my spelling and i'm far to lazy to cut and paste)!

for the simple reason of an old battle report in the style of ZULU! good old paul sawyer the golden era of warhammer


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Love most of them really, even the old Rogue Trader Guardsmen.

I Paint the ocassional Tallarn so that where my vote went in the end.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I vote Mordian. The models are good and the fluff is just amazing.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

No Phantine Air Corps? Pft!

2nd Prize goes to the DKoK, because they are at least a 9.5 on the kool scale.
-Dirge


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

For me, it came down to the Death Corps of Krieg and the Valhallans...

And I went Valhallans, since I know they don't get enough love.

FOR THE MOTHERLA- uhm, EMPEROR!


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the cadians the best because they all look like armored helicopter pilots, if the cadians weren't available, i wouldn't be building a guard army.


----------



## War-smith Steveo (Jun 13, 2008)

The Elaysian look the coolest and i love their sentinels (ive got one!)


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cadians, although the drop-troopers are awesome as well. I love the Cadian HQ with Power Fists, and the Karskrin. Excellent models.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

What the hell? Why haven't you put in Harakoni Warhawks? Why? WHY?

Harakoni Warhawks are in the Famous regiments section of the codex, so they should definitely get a mention.


----------



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

DEATH KORPS. Those guys just look awesome. I don't say that about any other guardsman.


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

DKoK for me but I actually think the old Imperial Army dudes with Breastplate and shades are cooler than most Cadians...


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Cadian. Hard cases.


----------



## Tripple Deuce Command (Jul 1, 2008)

my favorate is definatley death korps of kreig i just wish i could afford a whole army of them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Rev (May 21, 2008)

got to be Cadians. the look, the cost, and the upgrade packs from forge world, especially the officer upgrades. although i do like the look of the kreig minnis, just a touch too post apocolyptic for me.


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

The Catachans, They were my first army, they have such a good back story, and they have major potential for conversion


----------



## fearlessgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Mordian Iron Guard. Tough as nails, even in full dress uniform.

~fearlessgod~


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

I just love the models for death korps of kreig. I would probably without a doubt do an army for them if they weren't all forgeworld models that cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Catachans!
1 Catachan= 10 other guard


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

i love the gasmasked death korps of krieg. and only your catachans are worth 10 other guardsman with your freaking doctrines


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

1 of My catachans = 3 Space marines or 20 other guard


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i love the death korps of krieg. but unfortunatly i cant buy them. damn FW so instead i collect cadian from GW its a bit cheaper. nothing can beat cadian unless its DKoK


----------



## Chryos (Jun 26, 2008)

My "guard" army is chaos renegades soooo...... I guess im out. :threaten:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

See? You wasted 2 good options (rogue trader and 13th penal legion) that could've been chaos renegades and Harakoni Warhawks!


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

After you look at the results for this thread, you must wonder why GW havent made the Death Korps into plastics yet! Wasted potential I say! :grin:


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

*steel legions*

steel legions rule they just look SOO COOL. if u dont like them keep it to yourself plz


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

gotta be the Death Korp of Krieg. they are so baddassand remind me of my german heritage.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I love Valhallans which is why I really hope they do release a greatcoat accessory sprue as rumored. :biggrin:


----------



## Ultimate Overlord (Jul 17, 2008)

i think tallarn look cool!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

catchans defenetly, all those knives * drools * shame they never got a dex and the models suck


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

gotta go with the steel legion here...love the fluff, love the tanks, love the heavy weapons...hell, i even love the look! lol


----------

